# If you can't afford a TX200, buy a ______?



## sailbode (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been salavating over the Air Arms TX200 for a few years now (that beautiful stock is amazing) but just can"t swing $600 for a pellet gun. The RWSs ($550ish) look nice but I wonder if I would be happy with a side lever? Had a Beeman 1000 and the accuracy just wasnt there. I target shoot and pop an occasional squarrel. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Take a look at the various offerings from Benjamin. They are quite well reviewed and substantially less $ than the TX.
You do not specify what price range is comfortable for you. Nor do you spec what caliber.
Pete


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

My POV has always been buy the best you can and never look back if you bought the best. I say save your money and get a TX. If you ever shoot a TX or Weihrauch like the 97 you will understand what quality is. Now if without a doubt you cannot ever save that money then some that come to mind are a Venom or really for accuracy a Sheridan multi-pumper will serve you very well for about $200.

That being said my HW97k and Diana 56TH while expensive.................well worth the money!


----------

